# Cladophora take over!!



## angc84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh...I came back from the Holidays to a tank overtaken by Cladophora!! It's CO2 injected and 3x/week pfert (NPK+micro). I am thinking about resorting to Algaefix...because I can't think of any other way! It's like getting herpie from the LFS =(. 

Has anybody tried Algaefix for Cladophora? I have no shrimp and no snails in the tank, so copper should not be an issue. 

Please, any input would be appreciated!!!


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

The only thing that would get rid of mine was some nerites!! I had gotten Oto's, shrimp and none of them would touch it. The nerites had it all gone (and there was a lot!) within three or four days. They did an excellent job. No sign of it now.

I personally prefer the natural method to chemicals, but that's all up to you.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

the way to get rid of it, and it was advises here.
pull as much as you can out daily and add some more flow(power head).
im sure there are other way to get rid of our evil nemisis:icon_wink.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

You'll have to be careful of copper residue if you ever decides to keep inverts.

Dthb4438,
Does the nerites also eat your plants? What type of nerites do you have?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

hate to break it to you,
break down the tank and bleach dip the equipments and rocks. Throw away the affected plants.


----------



## angc84 (Jul 21, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> hate to break it to you,
> break down the tank and bleach dip the equipments and rocks. Throw away the affected plants.


Yeah...that would be my very last resort before Algaefix. =(

Thanks!


----------



## angc84 (Jul 21, 2009)

ShortFin said:


> You'll have to be careful of copper residue if you ever decides to keep inverts.
> 
> Dthb4438,
> Does the nerites also eat your plants? What type of nerites do you have?


Yeah...I think it's a fair trade-off...having this crazy algae gone and not keep inverts. 

Thanks!


----------



## angc84 (Jul 21, 2009)

alan j t said:


> the way to get rid of it, and it was advises here.
> pull as much as you can out daily and add some more flow(power head).
> im sure there are other way to get rid of our evil nemisis:icon_wink.


Thanks!
I have been pulling them out all morning...but some of them are soooo tangled in the substrate that I am basically replanting everything! Grr. I can't get those blyxa to root! 

Also, I don't think Nerites eat this...I thought they were best for GSA and GDA?


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

angc84 said:


> Yeah...I think it's a fair trade-off...having this crazy algae gone and not keep inverts.
> 
> Thanks!


I didn't think so either, but it was my last ditch effort before tearing everything down. Every tank is different, so .....

Nope the nerites don't eat the plants, just the algae. I pulled off as much as I could daily, but there is still the little ones hanging on. I got 5 nerites from: http://www.aquariumplants.com/Nerite_algae_eating_Snails_p/snail793.htm for a very decent price, but only three of the five lived the shipment. That was all I needed actually. I put two in one tank and the one in the other. Perfect.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

Amano shrimp, imho the only natural solution, and not only for cladophora algae.
Was the only way for me to get rid of this algea.


----------



## angc84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Thought I would post an update! 

Before adding the Algaefix, I decided to add three flagfish in there. They started chowing down Cladophora as soon as I put them in there! They ate it!!! I saw it in my face. I couldn't believe it. They are making a feast of it as we speak. I am absolutely in awe. 

So...for anyone who is suffering from Clad, try the flagfish!

EDIT: It's been an hour or so, and they are still chowing down. Their poops look exactly like the Clad...I can't tell you how happy I am.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

huh.. who would have guessed.


----------



## angc84 (Jul 21, 2009)

So...the flagfish started to take poop that looked exactly like the clad...compressed. Did anybody ever wonder if the pooped cladophora could still grow and spread?!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I was thinking that same thing as I was scrolling down in regards to regenerative poo. The only way I've been able to control clado is with meticulous tank cleanliness. If dead debris builds up, or I skip out on some filter maintenance, it always pops up.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Could flagfish poop contain spores that re-establish in the tank? circle of life!


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

not likely

but it is very likely the clad is not removed from the tank by rasping of fish

you have found an effective manual removal option and thats fine. killing off the algae to not be there is another option, some would say deal with the nutrient excesses and plant issues to outcompete it (thats not how I do it)

so you have many options, take the one you like. i have algae free tanks because I cheat and burn them out with peroxide, chem means dont make me lose sleep at night its awesome to never have to worry about algae again in a planted tank or reef, regardless of fish or nutrient levels/ we are each fighting the battle the best way we can Ill earmark flagfish for future reference for good eaters thanks for the info


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

had this algae in the past, tried everything, amanos, lights co2, ferts, blackout, spot treatment, nothing worked, ended up just tearing the tank down and starting from blank and thankfully havnt seen it in any of my other tanks lol. It was a crazy algae, id manually remove basball sized chunks of it and a few days latter it would all be back. Kinda wish I had tried nerites lol


----------

